# Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

Its an AWP block with AEB head ported with lots of extraz.
ported and polished
ferrea valves
ferrea seat locators
ferrea valve springs
msd ignition box
msd 4 individual coils (direct fire)
underdrive pullies
turbonetics t3/t4 turbo with stage 3 turbine
Stand alone engine management
full Aeromotive fuel system
delphi 580cc injectors
probably forgot some stuff but those are the basics


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

What is your compression ratio? How much boost? What type of fuel are you running?


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*

stock ratio, dont know never started it yet still building. Fuel 94octane occasional 103


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_stock ratio, dont know never started it yet still building. Fuel 94octane occasional 103

The amount of boost is going to directly influence which plugs you want to run.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (cabzilla)*

well i ran 19 psi on a g60 xflow motor i dont know if the 1.8t will hack that much i heard it can so lets work in between 15-19


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

bkr7e for pump gas.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_bkr7e for pump gas. 

i was just about to post that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
NGK for the win!!!!


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

putting so much in your head, why not the bottom end too? i ran 21psi daily on a 50trim .48/3. with oem heat range plugs (copper core) gapped down to .024" on pump and race fuel. the 7e's will be fine for you at .026-.028" depending on boost.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (mirror)*

u wanna pay for my bottom end, couldnt afford it. Some people say use the PFR7B APR uses them on their stage 3 turbo kits


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

ok so today i went out and bought the BKR7E fairly cheap $4 a plug, for the quality u guys says they are...
now what does everyone usually gap them at whats a good starting point


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

.028"


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (mirror)*

BCPR7ES is what I ran in my 20V... .028". We run the same exact plug at the same gap in the VR, 630 wheel. Ran them on pump, ran them on C16...
.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_BCPR7ES is what I ran in my 20V... .028". We run the same exact plug at the same gap in the VR, 630 wheel. Ran them on pump, ran them on C16...
.

At 630whp in a VR you should really be running a R5671A-10 or -11.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

How do you figure?
What should I have run in my 490 whp 20V?


----------



## GreenVeeR6 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea what should i run in my 12v 300whp vrT?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
At 630whp in a VR you should really be running a R5671A-10 or -11.

if theres no pre-ignition, then why?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
if theres no pre-ignition, then why? 

It's not about pre-ignition. It's about the ability of the plug to dissipate heat. The temperature in the combustion chamber in a 630whp VR it going to be extremely high, as is his 490whp 20V. The R5671A's have a non-projected center electrode which reduces the plugs exposure to combustion chamber heat and increases it's ability to dissipate the heat due to the increased amount of ceramic and lower amount of surface area exposed. The 2A's have a projected nose and allow the plug to reach operating temp a little faster for a smoother and faster cold start. The Iridiums are even better at this however I don't think they make the iridiums in that cold a range for our application.
These are I assume race cars or not really daily drivers so most likely Billy swaps out the plugs on a regular basis just as a safety pre-caution and the tune is probably very good. As well NGK plugs are of very good quality and the limits can be stretched however, it is not a good idea to push ones luck. 
That being said there are multiple variables that come into play when selecting the proper plug for the application.
#1. Engine type.
#2. Compression ratio.
#3. Fuel grade being used.
#4. max lbs of boost
#5. estimated HP increase from stock
#6. what is the stock plug
#7. what type of climate, barometric pressure, and humidity level is the car most commonly going to be run in.
#8. how long between plug changes(race car should be every race(race day) to check for abnormal burn in each cylinder)
BTW I am not blowing smoke out my a** here gentlemen. I have worked very closely with the head engineer for NGK's racing program who deals directly with F1, NASCAR, NHRA, WRC, etc etc etc. He knows what he is doing and I have personally experimented with every type of NGK spark plug that goes into a VR in order to find the optimum plug for each condition.
Simply fill in the blanks for the information above and I can give you an answer.









_Modified by JETTSET at 1:39 AM 2-7-2007_


_Modified by JETTSET at 1:50 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (GreenVeeR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenVeeR6* »_Yea what should i run in my 12v 300whp vrT?

Fill out the questionaire above and I'll give you an answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
It's not about pre-ignition. It's about the ability of the plug to dissipate heat. The temperature in the combustion chamber in a 630whp VR it going to be extremely high, as is his 490whp 20V. The R5671A's have a non-projected center electrode which reduces the plugs exposure to combustion chamber heat and increases it's ability to dissipate the heat due to the increased amount of ceramic and lower amount of surface area exposed. The 2A's have a projected nose and allow the plug to reach operating temp a little faster for a smoother and faster cold start. The Iridiums are even better at this however I don't think they make the iridiums in that cold a range for our application.


and if the plug doesn't disapate heat, you have pre-ignition, which is exactly the purpose of running a cooler plug. once again, there pre-ignition doesn't exist, no need for an extremely cold plug.


----------



## GreenVeeR6 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*

#1. 2.8L 12v Vr6
#2. 9:1
#3. 93 octane
#4. 16 lbs
#5. 150 hp
#6. not sure.
#7. Chicago Weather :/ I would say 50-80 Degrees 
#8. Daily Driver, but because of how rich I am running about once every month or so.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (GreenVeeR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenVeeR6* »_#1. 2.8L 12v Vr6
#2. 9:1
#3. 93 octane
#4. 16 lbs
#5. 150 hp
#6. not sure.
#7. Chicago Weather :/ I would say 50-80 Degrees 
#8. Daily Driver, but because of how rich I am running about once every month or so.

You should really try and solve the rich condition as it is not very healthy for your engine.
Your profile is similar to mine. I run BKR8EIX gapped at 0.028 with great success as my regular plug.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
and if the plug doesn't disapate heat, you have pre-ignition, which is exactly the purpose of running a cooler plug. once again, there pre-ignition doesn't exist, no need for an extremely cold plug. 

That may be the case however the plug itself is operating outside of it's designed heat range and running the plug under those conditions will cause the plug to deteriorate prematurely. This will potentially cause the ceramic around the center electrode to blister and the electrode to melt and that is not a pretty site.
Listen, I do not want to get into a war about this. If your running 7's and having good success with them then all the power to you. I am simply trying to pass on what I have learned in the past 18years of working on dubs and the connections I have with people in the know. I'm just trying to be helpful and potentially save someone a lot of money.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
That may be the case however the plug itself is operating outside of it's designed heat range and running the plug under those conditions will cause the plug to deteriorate prematurely. This will potentially cause the ceramic around the center electrode to blister and the electrode to melt and that is not a pretty site.
Listen, I do not want to get into a war about this. If your running 7's and having good success with them then all the power to you. I am simply trying to pass on what I have learned in the past 18years of working on dubs and the connections I have with people in the know. I'm just trying to be helpful and potentially save someone a lot of money.

nobody is looking for war, it's a technical discussion.








that being said, when you're running a ~500whp 4 cylinder, and a 600whp+ 6 cylinder you're not looking to run your plugs for 5k miles either. regardless if they are "proper" heat range or not. you're constantly inspecting the plug, and replacing them. 
now, would i run a plug in the 7 heat range on a high hp car? nah. i would run an 8 anyhow. but again, if no pre-ignition exisists, then why change? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
nobody is looking for war, it's a technical discussion.








that being said, when you're running a ~500whp 4 cylinder, and a 600whp+ 6 cylinder you're not looking to run your plugs for 5k miles either. regardless if they are "proper" heat range or not. you're constantly inspecting the plug, and replacing them. 
now, would i run a plug in the 7 heat range on a high hp car? nah. i would run an 8 anyhow. but again, if no pre-ignition exisists, then why change? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well why not pull out one of those 7's take a real close-up picture of them and I'll show you why. I think my previous post explains why. If you don't want to take my word for it, send me one of your used plugs and I will send it to NGK and report back to you about their diagnosis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*

im sent.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Well why not pull out one of those 7's take a real close-up picture of them and I'll show you why. I think my previous post explains why. If you don't want to take my word for it, send me one of your used plugs and I will send it to NGK and report back to you about their diagnosis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How about dyno sheets and time slips? If I send you those will you still tell me I am running the wrong plug


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
How about dyno sheets and time slips? If I send you those will you still tell me I am running the wrong plug











Yes I probably will. You want an extra couple MPH or lower ET and better running engine? 
Billy, I have a lot of respect for what you have done but in all seriousness you are not running the right plug for your application. 
I dare you to dyno your car with what your running now then put in a set of R5671A-9's or 10's depending on how hot it is where you are, gapped at 0.022" and do a few runs. I am not sure what type of stand-alone your using or if you can monitor knock but I bet you will be able to step up your timing a few more degrees without pre-ignition and make more power.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Is that a resistor plug still in a 9 or 10 NGK heat range?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Is that a resistor plug still in a 9 or 10 NGK heat range? 

No the R range of plugs are non-resistor "race plugs"


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ugh no good then... So in terms of cold resistor plugs BKR8IEX are some of the coldest huh? Denso there are the IK24's as well which are pretty cold.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Yes I probably will. You want an extra couple MPH or lower ET and better running engine? 
Billy, I have a lot of respect for what you have done but in all seriousness you are not running the right plug for your application. 
I dare you to dyno your car with what your running now then put in a set of R5671A-9's or 10's depending on how hot it is where you are, gapped at 0.022" and do a few runs. I am not sure what type of stand-alone your using or if you can monitor knock but I bet you will be able to step up your timing a few more degrees without pre-ignition and make more power.

I'm just messin with you now, man. I'm sure you know way more about plugs than I do, and don't think you haven't lit a tiny little flame in the back of my head to try something else
Just that the current plug is so easy to get, and like mirror said, we change them pretty muchg every time the car gets run...


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (1.BillyT)*

This was discovered by a man at EIP back in 1997, when the First vrt with stand alone and built motors were being developed. After Pushing the limits of the bosch plugs they had been using with the Stock ECU's and injectors set ups for years, There was a quest for a plug that could hold up to the under the VR's combustion chamber with very high cylinder temps and pressures. Ever since then they have been used by most all high HP VRT's. I remeber it like it was yesterday. 
Sorry jettset is right on at least the VR's.
Mabe 1996? I remembe it was just months before Bill S went 11.6 and the same day i went 11.78. Both motors were tuned days prior, In the 450-500 whp range. 


_Modified by ForsFedRado at 10:02 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
I'm just messin with you now, man. I'm sure you know way more about plugs than I do, and don't think you haven't lit a tiny little flame in the back of my head to try something else
Just that the current plug is so easy to get, and like mirror said, we change them pretty muchg every time the car gets run... 
















If your having a problem getting those plugs I stock them at the shop in large quantity. You have PM


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_
Sorry jettset is right on at least the VR's.


We also ran the same plug in a 545 wheel VRT street car that saw plenty of WOT 4th and 5th gear pulls on the freeway, and a 350 wheel street car... I'm sure there is a better plug, but you still can't take away the fact that the plugs we use work... Not like we are coming on here trying to figure out why the cars keep detonating.
Anyway, good info here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW NUTTS (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (PUREDREAMZ)*

I just bought the NGK BKR7E from Advance autoparts for $1.77 each. They can't look the plug up by that #, use 6097, that is also printed on the NGK box along with BKR7E. Just FYI.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_

We also ran the same plug in a 545 wheel VRT street car that saw plenty of WOT 4th and 5th gear pulls on the freeway, and a 350 wheel street car... I'm sure there is a better plug, but you still can't take away the fact that the plugs we use work... Not like we are coming on here trying to figure out why the cars keep detonating.
Anyway, good info here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do not doubt they work ok for you however you know better than to leave them in too long. NGK make very high quality products, it's what their reputation stands on. I think that's why you have been able to do what you have been doing. I will be interested to see what you think after you try the 9's or 10's.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (JETTSET)*

They manufacture a 11 heat range as well, That plug is Ice Cold...
I think there original application is from a street bike motor. Could be ?wrong
Bosch and ngk are opposites: 
NGK 4,5,6=hotplug/9,10,11=coldplug
Bosch 4,5=cold/7,8=hot
bosch has a DC5 that was used in the old 911's. Ive seen 500hp dyno runs made on that plug. 


_Modified by ForsFedRado at 9:08 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for a 1.8t Setup (VW NUTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW NUTTS* »_I just bought the NGK BKR7E from Advance autoparts for $1.77 each. They can't look the plug up by that #, use 6097, that is also printed on the NGK box along with BKR7E. Just FYI.

On that same note, the BCP7RES's are 3330s


----------

